# Cleaning kongs



## nicnac (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry if this is a silly question, but how do you clean kongs?
Thank you for your patient answers 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Good question. I put mine in the dish washer before but when you put peanut butter in them they get nasty.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I soak mine in hot soapy water for a while and then use a bottle brush to get inside. Like a baby bottle brush.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

littlefluffbabies said:


> I soak mine in hot soapy water for a while and then use a bottle brush to get inside. Like a baby bottle brush.


Same!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

littlefluffbabies said:


> I soak mine in hot soapy water for a while and then use a bottle brush to get inside. Like a baby bottle brush.


Yup, me too.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

When I first got Izzy she wouldn't eat peanut butter or any treats with peanut butter in them. Right before Christmas, my daughter was making some desserts with peanut butter and I offered Izzy some and she licked it up, so I guess I need to put some in her kong and see if she will eat it. Thanks for this post reminding me!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I only used dry treats such as dried lamb liver. I could not get over the fact that the peanut butter or spray cheese would be a contamination site.
Washed mine in the dishwasher they still get dirty with dry treats.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Baby bottle brush? Duh. What a great idea.


----------

